# Happy Birthday Herald, cw



## Semper Fidelis

*Happy Birthday Herald, christabella_warren*

2 are celebrating their birthday on 05-17-2009:

-Herald (born in 1961, Age: 48)
-christabella_warren (born in 1989, Age: 20)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Herald

Thank you.


----------



## Theognome

As I've mentioned before, statistics have proven that people who have the most birthdays live the longest. That said, happy birthday!

Theognome


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Happy Birthday wishes.


----------



## Blue Tick

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Matthias

happy b-day!


----------



## PresbyDane

Happy Birthday


----------



## Rangerus

There once was a lady named Kate,
Whose birthday was on this fine date,
She wanted a cake,
But her friends could not bake,
So her candles just sat on a plate.


----------



## PresbyDane

Rangerus said:


> There once was a lady named Kate,
> Whose birthday was on this fine date,
> She wanted a cake,
> But her friends could not bake,
> So her candles just sat on a plate.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Many blessed and happy returns of the day!


----------



## OPC'n

Happy birthday you guys!!!!


----------



## DMcFadden

As Spock often says, "Live long and prosper."

May the Lord bless both of you.

[Bill, cheer up, you don't look a day younger than 55]


----------



## apaleífo̱

Thanks, everyone! (And how nice to have my twentieth birthday on a Sabbath!)


----------



## Idelette

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Herald

christabella_warren said:


> Thanks, everyone! (And how nice to have my twentieth birthday on a Sabbath!)



Hey, it's my twentieth too! Really, it is.


----------



## Berean

*Happy Birthday* to both of you!


----------



## APuritansMind

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JBaldwin

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Herald said:


> christabella_warren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, everyone! (And how nice to have my twentieth birthday on a Sabbath!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it's my twentieth too! Really, it is.
Click to expand...


Yes, the twentieth anniversary of your 28th birthday.


----------



## Ivan

Rangerus said:


> There once was a lady named Kate,
> Whose birthday was on this fine date,
> She wanted a cake,
> But her friends could not bake,
> So her candles just sat on a plate.



Bummer, dude!

-----Added 5/17/2009 at 05:36:28 EST-----



christabella_warren said:


> Thanks, everyone! (And how nice to have my twentieth birthday on a Sabbath!)



Happy Birthday, young lady!!

-----Added 5/17/2009 at 05:40:04 EST-----



Herald said:


> christabella_warren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, everyone! (And how nice to have my twentieth birthday on a Sabbath!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it's my twentieth too! Really, it is.
Click to expand...


Happy Birthday, you METS fan!  I saw the Cardinals beat up on the Mets in St. Louis a few weeks ago. I'm going to a Brewers game to see the Mets in Milwaukee. People are talking...they think I'm a METS fan. Oh, the shame! 

BTW, the Brewers are beating up the Cardinals this afternoon in St. Louis. Those Brewers are starting to worry me!


----------



## Pilgrim72

Happy Birthday to you both!!!


----------



## AThornquist

Happy Birthday!


----------



## he beholds

happy birthday!!!!


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace

christabella_warren said:


> Thanks, everyone! (And how nice to have my twentieth birthday on a Sabbath!)



Twentieth? oh, you young kids..you have so much growing up to do..lol..:


----------



## Josiah

Happy Birthday


----------



## MrMerlin777

Happy Birthday.

-----Added 5/18/2009 at 08:20:26 EST-----



christabella_warren said:


> Thanks, everyone! (And how nice to have my twentieth birthday on a Sabbath!)



Wow! I was already in the Navy when you were born. I retire this year.

Man! I feel old now.

Have a great 20th.


----------



## bookslover

Theognome said:


> As I've mentioned before, statistics have proven that people who have the most birthdays live the longest. That said, happy birthday!
> 
> Theognome



And, don't forget: there are only three kinds of people in the world - those who are good at math, and those who aren't.

-----Added 5/21/2009 at 01:05:57 EST-----



Herald said:


> Thank you.



Poor man: born the same year as Obama...


----------



## Bodigean

Happy Birthday!


----------

